# Some Silly People



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Cruising around some other forums and came across this. A fellow with a new camper had 2 screws pull out of a cabinet door. He says still on warranty so I will take it back to the dealer. Dealer says we are booked up with major repairs so you will have to leave it. The owner complains on the forum that they had his unit for over a week. Really buddy. Screw the hinge back in and if screws are stripped in the wood drive a little longer screw in so it will hold. Do some of your own maintenance. It's a wonder he doesn't take it back to dealer because the floors are dirty. Some people are just silly I guess.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Funny story. There's all kinds out there. Sounds like this fella probably doesn't own basic hand tools.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

You might want to keep an eye on that one, I first time he gets a flat tire you could probably buy it pretty cheap!


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

It does take all kinds that is for sure, some people are just the type of person that wants to cause problems. Mainly I guess because they feel someone owes them something, I mean its a screw! Does this guy go and get someone from the dealership to ride back and hook the camper up all of the time as well? Maybe he even makes the dealer drive the truck and camper to the location of camping. You are right just plain silly.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a friend that is not capable of anything mechanical. He's a salesman and likes to talk the game, but whenever anything needs tending to around the house or on his vehicle, he's having to call someone. 
About ten years ago, he and his wife bought a nice brand new 5th wheel and Chevy Silverado to pull it. They owned it for about three years, used it seven times, and sold it. Took a financial licking, for sure.
At the time, my wife and I were unfamiliar with the RV world and just assumed they didn't have time to enjoy the rig. Now, having owned one for a little while, we realize that if you don't have some mechanical aptitude, foget about it. It would be incredibly expensive to have to pay for professional services on all that needs doing with these things.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

deepvee16 said:


> At the time, my wife and I were unfamiliar with the RV world and just assumed they didn't have time to enjoy the rig. Now, having owned one for a little while, we realize that if you don't have some mechanical aptitude, foget about it. It would be incredibly expensive to have to pay for professional services on all that needs doing with these things.


I am with you on this, you either need a ton of money or some basic mechanical aptitude to own a RV. I pretty much do everything myself and still drop hundreds (sometimes thousands) of dollars every year on maintaining and modding my trailer. This does not even include all of the impromptu repairs that are inevitable on the road. I avoid taking my trailer to the shop at all costs, from what I have seen, I am much more capable to do the repairs than any of the "RV Technicians". I fix everything myself unless there is serious warranty money involved. As my trailer is now out of warranty, I do it all myself.

I am so thankful that God has endowed me with mechanical aptitude, it is the greatest gift anyone could ever receive. Well, maybe the DW is the greatest gift ever, but mechanical aptitude is a close second.









DAN


----------

